

It took Nintendo to redefine gaming. Again. - Bandrik
http://gaming.icrontic.com/article/nintendo-wii-u-multi-display/

======
gcb
wasn't that all done before when you connected your game boy to your game
cube?

~~~
Bandrik
Good point. But that needed two separate systems and a cable you had to buy
separately. Thus not a lot of games took advantage of this. Difference being
is that the Wii U comes this way, so every game can take advantage of it.

Plus, of course, all the bells and whistles. But that's the big difference:
execution.

~~~
gcb
i take the "every game" argument as bogus.

 _none_ of my games (including the Black Ops, launched way after) uses motion
plus.

Then there's the "other device" argument.

My GBA cost me some $149 at launch day! the Wii U will cost $250! More than
what i paid for my Wii, $150. But yes, the cable was a problem with nintendo.
always hated them for that. $25 bucks but took me months to find it! for a
damn cable.

In the end, i don't think nintendo got any better at execution at all! it's
just doing now as much marketing in the US as it always did in Japan.

